# Angeln auf Thailands kleinen Inseln.



## Bethovia (13. Februar 2010)

Ich grüße erstmal als Neuling alle Mitglieder.
Also mein Interesse. Ende Februar reise ich mit einem Kumpel für 60 Tage nach Thailand (Backpacker).  Konkret erstmal auf die kleine Insel Ko Cang bei Ranong in der Andemanensee. http://www.kohchang-ranong.com
Natürlich ist erstmal relaxen angesagt, und von Freunden weiß ich das diese Insel genau richtig dafür ist. Sehr einfach, kaum Touristen und Budget schohnend. Und vor allem ab von den üblichen Vorurteilen.

Einen örtlichen Guide mit Boot fürs Meeresangel werden wir uns sicher auchmal leisten.

Ich kann aber leider nichts über das Uferangeln oder Angel in den kleinen Bächen auf Thailands kleinen Inseln finden.
Gerade die sollen aber für mein alltägliches kleine Angelglück herhalten.
Wer kann mir davon berichten?
Danke schon mal im voraus.:m


----------



## Sassone (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Thailands kleinen Inseln.*

auf Koh Chang war ich zwar noch nicht, aber schau mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=170130&highlight=phuket
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96094&highlight=phuket
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141308&highlight=phuket
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=147283&highlight=phuket
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=38756&highlight=phuket


----------



## Dart (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Thailands kleinen Inseln.*

Die Fischerei auf Koh Chang ist wohl nicht besonders erfolgversprechend, das höre ich regelmäßig von Touristen und auch von Thais.
Die kleineren Inseln im Süden bieten da bessere Möglichkeiten, wie etwa Koh Jum, Koh Lanta, oder Koh Tao.
@sassone hat da ja auch schon einige, informative Links eingestellt.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Bethovia (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Thailands kleinen Inseln.*



Dart schrieb:


> Die Fischerei auf Koh Chang ist wohl nicht besonders erfolgversprechend, das höre ich regelmäßig von Touristen und auch von Thais.
> Die kleineren Inseln im Süden bieten da bessere Möglichkeiten, wie etwa Koh Jum, Koh Lanta, oder Koh Tao.
> @sassone hat da ja auch schon einige, informative Links eingestellt.
> Gruss Reiner


Hallo Dart,
danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich werde die anderen Inseln mal genauer Anschauen. Wir möchten auf jedenfall abseits vom Tourismus bleiben. Ein bißchen Hoffnung bleibt ja immer, und wenn wir nicht auf unsere Kosten kommen, hast du ja schon ein paar vielversprechende Orte in deinen Berichten genannt...


----------



## Bethovia (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Thailands kleinen Inseln.*

Danke Sasson,
werde mich mal in die Links reinlesen...
hoffe ich finde eine Alternative wenn wir auf Ko Chang schneider bleiben.
Gruß aus dem Ruhrgebiet


----------

